# FOREDOM flex shaft, oil?



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I found this Foredom flex shaft at a local Restore. I don't know much about it except it seems to turn okay. I'm wondering though if they require any periodic oiling in the shaft part? Anyone care to share their knowledge of lubricating one.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The manual says to clean and grease the shaft after 50 hours of use.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm thinking graphite would be the best for that. I think the inner flex wire comes out and can be coated with graphite and slipped back in. I use that on my Harbor Freight hanging power carver.

Jim


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks guys. I will get some lube for it and give it a try. I can hook it to either my old Dremel or my cordless drill for now. I'll have to experiment with it. I only have some old Dremel bits at this point.
Thanks again. And Thanks Brad for the link to the manual. 
Mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

A quick trip with Google to find the manual provides maintenance info. They recommend a white grease.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

It's best not to store it coiled up. It can develop kinks and cause the shaft to wear out quicker than it should. Hanging it pr laying it straight is preferred.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> It s best not to store it coiled up. It can develop kinks and cause the shaft to wear out quicker than it should. Hanging it pr laying it straight is preferred.
> 
> - mpounders


Great to know that. Thank you! I will fix a hanging storage for it. It only cost me $5. I felt very lucky to find it. You wouldn't believe how long I have wanted a flex shaft in the shop. I plan to take care of it. I may even look into a hammer handpiece and some carving tools. So fun (I think). I'm going to be keeping an eye out for a used FOREDOM benchtop lathe to power it and to use as a buffer.
Thanks again,
Mike
Mike


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

That shaft will fit this machine

https://m.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html

I have one it works great

Scott


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> That shaft will fit this machine
> 
> https://m.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html
> 
> ...


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

If you hang it up to keep it straight and out of the way, Like I do mine, you might want to cover the end with a piece of material or paper towel using a rubber band, etc. When using it the shaft will get warm which in turn warms the lubricant and makes it softer ( runnier, if this is a word ) and it may drip at the end or just set their until touched with something. It isn't much, but is annoying to get on hands, clothes, or in my case a piece of wood. This has rarely happened, but I don't take any chances now. By the way, this happened with the manufactures lubricant in it while still new.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> If you hang it up to keep it straight and out of the way, Like I do mine, you might want to cover the end with a piece of material or paper towel using a rubber band, etc. When using it the shaft will get warm which in turn warms the lubricant and makes it softer ( runnier, if this is a word ) and it may drip at the end or just set their until touched with something. It isn t much, but is annoying to get on hands, clothes, or in my case a piece of wood. This has rarely happened, but I don t take any chances now. By the way, this happened with the manufactures lubricant in it while still new.
> 
> - mel52


I did hang it but may find a place where I can lay it down flat. Thanks for the advice. I was looking at the Foredom lube and see it is about $7. Not too bad but I imagine there are other lubes that will work too. When I get back into the city, I will search around to see what I can find. 
Mike


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Make sure the lubricant you get says it is good for high speeds - not all are…

Claude


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I will Claude, thank you. 
Mike


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

A little lubricant on the shaft goes a long way.


----------

